# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Cost of Visa

## letstep

Hello, does anyone know what would be the TOTAL cost for a 2 days visa at St. Petersburg Russia.
I am confused with all the invitation visa and 30 day visa and tourist visa requirements.


Thank you!

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Please note that with effect from March 14th 2011 an additional Consular Charge of £ 2 will be added onto all visa application fees. Applicants are requested to adjust their payments accordingly.

----------

